# Intel Wifi Link 1000 BGN keeps losing connection



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all,

my Intel wireless card keeps losing the connection. Until a couple of weeks ago it would be fine for roughly the first 20 minutes then the connection would just completely drop out and the only way to get it back again is to go into the network and sharing centre, disable the network card and then reenable it. Most of the time this works, but again for only the first 20-30 minutes, then I have to do it again. Occasionally it works for for longer but that's a rare occasion.

Now not only does it do this, but also, if I put my laptop into sleep, sometimes when I turn it back on again the card will not connect to the network and I have to do the same disable and enable process.

As you can imagine, this is very tedious.

My specs are:
MSI GX660r
i5-460m
radeon 5870m
Win 7 home premium (genuine)
intel wi-fi link 1000 bgn

I am on comcast as well if this helps

Any ideas?

THanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

By any chance are you using any 3rd party utility software to connect?

Also, pls provide us some more info regarding your issue. Pls see this Sticky for more info: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

No third party software as far as I know. I've got intel my wi-fi technology and intel proset/wireless tools installed but I don't use them to connect.

I'm using comcast, cable internet.

IP config results:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Maximus>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Maximus-MSI
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-97-49-C0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.214(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 14 June 2011 22:38:14
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 15 June 2011 22:38:14
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-28-4E-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2882:276f:3f57:fc29(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2882:276f:3f57:fc29%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EB4CCB02-99B0-40F4-A921-45513BCFE263}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{60FC0ACA-EB44-4212-B220-DCD024BA5596}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Xirrus image is attached. Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info provided. Signal doesnt look good.
Please try these recommendations:

Change your wireless channel to 6.
Update your router's firmware to the latest.
Update your Intel's Wi-Fi driver.

Pls post your progress.


----------



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

hey,
do I change the channel on the router or on the wireless card?
My wireless drivers are up to date, not sure about the router though, I think it's just a ****** comcast one, I'll check tomorrow


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

change would be on the router.


----------



## htd (Feb 8, 2012)

I have found the intel card incompatible with windows communication of driver settings. You should set the proset wireless software to set everything for the card... ... otherwise the security type it will use is enterprise version of wpa personal, which is usually incompatible with router personal keys. You should set the bandwidth to use (unless you router supports both). Turn off the ability to control power settings. Turn off anything else that limits power. Put the key and everything else in the proset software profile. This will keep your connection alive and strong.
If you don't use proset, the device stays in the wpa shared encryption method key authoriztion mode when using AES or TKIP (it uses an enterprise style active encryption called CCM), instead of automatically negotiating the encryption over an automatic "Preshared key" (PSK) encryption. This will allow connections for short periods, and break, or even prevent DHCP, as the broken encryption method usually specifies a metric to use (CCM). Using the Proset software, I was able to set everything, so I set the encryption and tested (selected the Personal button above the encryption type, then chose my wpa2). It was slow, and still cut out occaisionally. SO I set the band to the one on the routers, bingo, no loss, fastest connection of N (144-150mb).
It will try to use 5ghz N band if it's there, but if not, you'll be scanning for it, while switching to a slower g speed on the 2.4 band until the n connection on 5ghz is found. This is the issue. Set the band to 2.4 for that one profile, gain the n broadcast of 2.4ghz band no problem. Hope this helps. Please copy this to any forum you can. And please make sure you note who told you. My name is Harley T. Davis. I'm a Geek Hobbyist, working at being a geek student, and hoping to be a geek general or supergeek.
Good luck.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback *htd*.



htd said:


> I have found the intel card incompatible with windows communication of driver settings. You should set the proset wireless software to set everything for the card... ... otherwise the security type it will use is enterprise version of wpa personal, which is usually incompatible with router personal keys. You should set the bandwidth to use (unless you router supports both). Turn off the ability to control power settings. Turn off anything else that limits power. Put the key and everything else in the proset software profile. This will keep your connection alive and strong.
> If you don't use proset, the device stays in the wpa shared encryption method key authoriztion mode when using AES or TKIP (it uses an enterprise style active encryption called CCM), instead of automatically negotiating the encryption over an automatic "Preshared key" (PSK) encryption. This will allow connections for short periods, and break, or even prevent DHCP, as the broken encryption method usually specifies a metric to use (CCM). Using the Proset software, I was able to set everything, so I set the encryption and tested (selected the Personal button above the encryption type, then chose my wpa2). It was slow, and still cut out occaisionally. SO I set the band to the one on the routers, bingo, no loss, fastest connection of N (144-150mb).
> It will try to use 5ghz N band if it's there, but if not, you'll be scanning for it, while switching to a slower g speed on the 2.4 band until the n connection on 5ghz is found. This is the issue. Set the band to 2.4 for that one profile, gain the n broadcast of 2.4ghz band no problem. Hope this helps. Please copy this to any forum you can. And please make sure you note who told you. My name is Harley T. Davis. I'm a Geek Hobbyist, working at being a geek student, and hoping to be a geek general or supergeek.
> Good luck.


----------

